# My Tiel sings a strange song !



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello, friends...

The day when I bought my tiels, they were singing a normal song...
I brough them since 20 days, I guess. Now, the Male one sings a very NICE and STRANGE song ! Could anybody tell me about that ! By the way, they are 8 months old !



​


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I wouldn't know what to say unless you posted a video, my male makes up new songs all the time though.


I will say that if your birds are only 8 months old you should remove the nestbox and wait until they are older if you want to breed them. They should be at least a year old, but most breeders prefer 18 months old because older birds tend to have better parental instincts. ( I say this because I think I see a box in their cage and you posted a question in the breeding section)


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

You'd have to define "strange." They could be imitating something they hear around the house. Denali makes a weird noise that sounds almost sounds like paper tearing--no idea where he learned that!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What exactly is a "normal" song versus a "strange" song?

Also, why do your birds have a breeding setup if they are only 8 months old? They are too young to be parents.


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, I am getting new information from you, guys. But is it necessary to remove the NEST ? I mean what is the effect on them even if they are merely 8 months !

I can not express the song but it's really extraordinary ! I mean random songs. Not rhythmic !


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, it is necessary to remove anything that will stimulate breeding. At 8 months your female is old enough to lay eggs, but she is not mentally mature enough to raise babies healthily. The nest box could stimulate her to lay eggs that she will then have problems caring for. This is an unnecessary stressor, and could be detrimental to the health of your birds. Please do a lot more research on breeding before you give them a nest again, since you yourself have said you do not have all the information you need to do it responsibly.


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Yes, it is necessary to remove anything that will stimulate breeding. At 8 months your female is old enough to lay eggs, but she is not mentally mature enough to raise babies healthily. The nest box could stimulate her to lay eggs that she will then have problems caring for. This is an unnecessary stressor, and could be detrimental to the health of your birds. Please do a lot more research on breeding before you give them a nest again, since you yourself have said you do not have all the information you need to do it responsibly.


I do thank you, dear. Okay, I will do as it's said  You are right


----------

